# Vancouver...1st trip!!!



## blackjack (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi All,

I am heading to Vancouver in the beginning of Sept. and looking for absolute can't miss things to do and see.  And also places to eat.  I am doing research on tripadvisor and some random free apps on my ipad so I guess I have decent grasp of the main attractions.  We don't plan on renting a car and just to take public transportation.  Any tours worth taking?  

Thanks to all in advance!!!

Best,
Jack


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2012)

Granville Island.  You could spend at least a half day wandering around there.  There are a couple of good restaurants, and there are also food vendors inside the public market.  You can take a water taxi there, depending on where you're coming from.


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 6, 2012)

Here is quite a lot of information about Vancouver, some you may have read about.
http://www.hellobc.com/vancouver/tr...012&utm_medium=microsite&utm_source=microsite


----------



## pacman (Jul 6, 2012)

Chrisky said:


> Here is quite a lot of information about Vancouver, some you may have read about.
> http://www.hellobc.com/vancouver/tr...012&utm_medium=microsite&utm_source=microsite



These are good ideas, along with Granville Island. I would also recommend taking the time to go up the gondola to Grouse Mountain.
Other ideas:
Whale watching tour
Ferry to Victoria for the day
Ferry up the Sunshine coast for the day
Drive up to Whistler for the day (very pretty)
Capilano Suspension Bridge

pacman


----------



## blackjack (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you all for replying!!!  I will have some more reading to do.  I am really looking forward to this trip!  Have a great weekend!

Jack


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 6, 2012)

What the best Chinese restaurant in china town?


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 7, 2012)

If you want to save a lot of money, buy an Entertainment book for Vancouver.    We used one on our recent trip there and easily saved $200 in the week.  Lots of coupons for activities as well as restaurants.  We had some wonderful meals and saved an average of $25 each time.  The book cost us $12 but they are probably cheaper now since they expire in November.

Be sure to spend a day in Stanley park when the weather is nice and visit the Museum of Anthropology on a rainy day.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey BJ,

Recommend Stanley Park.  My sister liked the Aquarium.


----------



## asp (Jul 8, 2012)

*Vancouver, my favourite city anywhere!*

Alwa depends on your interests, my favourites:
the second largest Chinatown in North America, with a very large resident Asian population - the foods, the smell, the small shops, and great bargains.
The Dr. Sun Yat Sen (sp?) garden in Chinatown - built on a model of a garden in Suzhou (Victoria's sister city) - more of a place of refuge from the city than a garden (used to be in Entertainment book too)

For the garden oriented (like my husband)
The Van Dusen Gardens - 37th,  and Oak - good restaurant, nice lunch. http://www.vandusengarden.org/

Queen Elizabeth Park, a garden filled quarry a short Skytrain (Canada Line) ride to 25th and Cambie, and a bit of a walk, well known restaurant for dinner and view  http://vancouver.ca/parks/parks/queenelizabeth/

UBC (University of BC - largest BC university) Botanical Gardens (when you go to the Museum of Anthropology) http://www.botanicalgarden.ubc.ca/

Nitobe Japanese Garden (at UBC)  - a close replica of a Japanese garden built in a   joint peace effort with Japanese people.  http://www.botanicalgarden.ubc.ca/nitobe

For the Art lover:
Emily Carr exhibit, in the "old courthouse" now the Art Gallery between the Hotel Vancouver and Sears, on Georgia/Robson

The most exquisite small art gallery/Museum, in Cathedral Place, very near the Art Gallery, of Bill Reid's art, Canada's most famous native Haida artist.  
To see the small pieces of art he carved as a child, is incredible, right up to models of his very large pieces, that he built in arriving at his most well known (in my opinion) major piece located in the Vancouver Airport.  http://www.billreidgallery.ca/

When you go up the Grouse Chairlift, you can pretty much pay for dinner by making reservations, then you don't need to pay for the chair lift. Not inexpensive, but less expensive than a gourmet dinner, plus the chairlift!  pick a sunny day
http://www.grousemountain.com/the-observatory 

If you are very fit, the "Grouse grind" may be a hike up/chair lift down  may be your thing!

HOpe you enjoy a city where I was raised, and after many miles of travel, still love!


----------



## blackjack (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you all for the recommendations!!!  Appreciate you all taking the time!

Best,
Jack


----------

